# mouth of perdido river



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

what ya'll think about going around the mouth of perdido river? any luck ????????????


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Its muddy. Navy point is much clearer.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tried it twice, nothing but muddy water! If it drizzles rain the river gets muddy.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks, i'm gonna be going out wed. night high tide looks right maybe i'll stay in the navy point area? who knows 

anyone getting any around the pass yet? are to soon to tell?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I havent heard of anyone gigging any around the pass but I bet with this cool snap coming up there will be some out there giving it an early try.


----------

